# 1st post, help!!!!



## Casey79bronco (Jun 19, 2015)

Been surf fishing a couple weeks now and doing pretty good. My partner caught this shark yesterday and I need some id help. I can't tell them apart if it isn't a bonnethead lol. The shark was released to fight another day.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hard to tell. Looks like it might be a finetooth. Missing the black tip on the lower half of the tail to be a spinner or blacktip. Shark id can be tough on some of the smaller coastal boogers who aren't the obvious culprits.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Sharpnose maybe?


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Elgreco said:


> Sharpnose maybe?


 missing the white spots and those guys top out at like 3'. Second look maybe sandbar. Did the front edge of the dorsal like up kinda in the middle of the pectoral fin? If not maybe dusky.


----------



## Casey79bronco (Jun 19, 2015)

cooper138 said:


> missing the white spots and those guys top out at like 3'. Second look maybe sandbar. Did the front edge of the dorsal like up kinda in the middle of the pectoral fin? If not maybe dusky.


Really not sure what your asking lol. I didnt know it was this hard to tell them apart lol..... I didn't know so we let it go!!!


----------



## Casey79bronco (Jun 19, 2015)

Oh I see what you were asking now, you were asking if it lined up..... Honestly I didn't pay it any attention


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Was there black on the bottom tip of the tail?


----------



## Casey79bronco (Jun 19, 2015)

SmoothLures said:


> Was there black on the bottom tip of the tail?


Didn't look for that either haha. It was my buddy's first shark, got in a hurry trying to get a pic and get it back in the water..... Sorry I can't help anymore than this.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm gonna say blacktip. Really common this time of year. Next time try to get a picture where it's straight if you want it ID'd. Can tell much more by position of fins and such. But good for you getting it back in the water quick.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Blacktip. Anal fin is kind of hidden but it doesn't look like it has any color on it. If so, you would have a spinner. Pretty similar sharks though.
Too big for a sharpie, water is too hot for a sandbar (if you are in SC now).


----------



## Casey79bronco (Jun 19, 2015)

pods said:


> Blacktip. Anal fin is kind of hidden but it doesn't look like it has any color on it. If so, you would have a spinner. Pretty similar sharks though.
> Too big for a sharpie, water is too hot for a sandbar (if you are in SC now).


Thanks for the help. Wish we coulda got a better pic. And yes it was caught in SC


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Make sure Kasey holds him straight for the pic next time. lol Is there anywhere we could go to get info on shark ID? Really REALLY don't want to get hit with some of the fines associated with keeping the wrong species nor do we want to keep an endangered species or depleted species. We would like to do it the right way if we do harvest one.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Casey79bronco said:


> Thanks for the help. Wish we coulda got a better pic. And yes it was caught in SC


It's cool. I fish for them and know that once they are ashore all hell breaks loose. If you think that pic is bad, you should see some of my pics. 
Looking at the Sandbar's range it appears they might still be around there. I always thought they tended to migrate further north as the water warms and winter down in Florida.
Still, dorsal doesn't look triangular enough and the pec fins seem too small for a Sandbar, and the markings say Blacktip or Spinner.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

where did you catch him?


----------



## Casey79bronco (Jun 19, 2015)

rickyble said:


> where did you catch him?


CYBER SCOUTING!!!!!! Lol. Huntington Beach


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Actually i fish there most of the time and it looked like HBSP.


----------



## Casey79bronco (Jun 19, 2015)

rickyble said:


> Actually i fish there most of the time and it looked like HBSP.


Right on, I been fishing there about every Saturday for the past month.


----------

